# quando lorca seduceva dalì



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2013)

View attachment 7118View attachment 7117Madrid - “Federiquito, nel tuo libro ho visto te, la bestiolina che sei, bestiolina erotica, con il tuo sesso e i piccoli occhi del tuo corpo…il tuo alluce in stretta corrispondenza col tuo p…”. “La tua poesia si muove nell’illustrazione dei luoghi comuni più stereotipati e conformisti”. Una mescolanza di scrittura erotica e critica letteraria. Era una lettera con la quale nel 1928 il pittore catalano Salvador Dalí commentava all’amico andaluso, il poeta Federico Garcia Lorca, la pubblicazione del “Romancero gitano”. Si erano conosciuti alla Residenza de Estudiantes di Madrid, quel fervido crocevia di intellettuali stranieri e spagnoli, fondato sul tipo dei college di Oxford e Cambridge, dove l’allora ventenne poeta di Granada coltivò nel decennio fra il 1919 e il 1928 la sua educazione culturale e sentimentale, diventando intimo amico di Luis Buñuel, Rafael Alberti e Salvador Dalí. 

Lo studioso e giornalista Victor Fernandez ha raccolto in un volume, intitolato “Querido Salvador, Querido Lorquito”, edito da Elba, tutta la corrispondenza che si conserva fra i due, cominciata nel 1925 e terminata nel 1936, quando l’autore di “Poeta a New York” fu fucilato dai franchisti nella tragica alba del 19 agosto a Fuente Vaqueros, vicino Granada. Nel volume, anche una serie di documenti inediti, che tracciano una mappa della storica relazione, dagli inizi segnata da malintesi e da distanziamenti, ma che segnò la vita di entrambi.

«Non solo lettere ma piccole opere d’arte di due grandi intelletti» osserva l’autore «vediamo evolvere l’amicizia fra i due. Inizialmente un Dalí più giovane di Lorca, che attinge al poeta, mentre questi tenta di sedurlo, sedotto dalla sua brillante stravaganza». 

«Volevo che l’epistolario servisse soprattutto a dimostrare che in nessun caso Dalí tradì Lorca. Ci fu un allontanamento, ma non il pittore abbandonò mai il suo amico», ha spiegato l’autore nel presentare a Madrid l’opera. Secondo Fernandez, la loro amicizia scontò il sensazionalismo che circondò le due geniali personalità artistiche.

 «L’idea di un amore omosessuale non corrisposto e di uno scontro intellettuale, con Buñuel nel mezzo, sembra più attraente di un’amicizia con alti e bassi”, annotava in un’intervista a El Pais. 

“Querido Salvador, Querido Lorquito” continua l’opera cominciata da Rafael Santos Torroella che nel 1987 pubblicò e annotò le lettere di Dalí a Lorca. Victor Fernandez ha incluso le missive di Lorca, del quale se ne conservano solo dieci dirette al pittore catalano, e quelle scritte alla sorella di Dalí, Anna Maria, a Salvador Dalí Cusí, padre dell’artista e a Lidia de Cadaques, musa di numerosi artisti dell’epoca.

 Fernandez ricorda che parte della corrispondenza tra i due è andata perduta proprio a causa di due donne: Anna Maria, sorella di Dalí, che vendette molto materiale d’archivio del fratello, e Gala, sua musa e compagna, che per gelosia ne distrusse molte altre. 

È evidente che l’amicizia fra i due fu segnata anche da un desiderio, che non arrivò a consumarsi. “Tu sei una burrasca cristiana e hai bisogno del mio paganesimo”, scriveva un appassionato Dalí nell’estate del 1928 al poeta andaluso. Ma chiarirà, nel 1986, che il loro fu “un amore erotico e tragico, per il fatto di non poterlo condividere”.

Secondo Fernandez, la corrispondenza testimonia “un gioco di seduzione nel quale nessuno dei due abbassa la guardia in nessun momento e questo dà al libro un grande valore letterario”. Due personalità antagoniste, ma fortemente attratte l’una dall’altra. «I versi di Lorca in “Ode a Salvador Dalí” sono considerati i migliori per raccontare la loro amicizia», rileva lo studioso.

 Una relazione tuttavia chiusa da un lapidario “Olé!”, pronunciato dal pittore di Figueras quando venne a sapere dell’assassinio di Lorca, che secondo Fernandez fu tutt’altro che un’acclamazione, come nei combattimenti dei tori nell’arena . «Al contrario, come spiega Dalí in una delle missive, fu in segnale di rispetto, come nel cante hondo , il canto flamenco, un dolore che emerge dal profondo”.

 Victor Fernandez assicura che il pittore catalano non smise mai di sentirsi responsabile della morte dell’amico andaluso, convinto che, se avesse insistito perché lo accompagnasse in un viaggio in Italia, forse sarebbe scampato alla morte nella sua terra. E ricorda che l’infermiera che assistette Dalí sul letto di morte, ricordava di avergli sentito farfugliare in maniera nitida: «Il mio amico Lorca».

Paola Del Vecchio


----------

